# Ostern in Hasselfelde



## schlaffi (10. März 2003)

Hi Ihr Nordlichter wie sieht es mit einer Osternwiederholungstat aus ?
Ich würde mich als Guide zur Verfügung stellen .
...... hab auch schon Infos über eine legale Befahrung des megageilen ultralangen suuuperschönen   BODETALTRAILS
eingeholt.
Es ist natürlich nur bei Trockenheit fahrbar.

aber auch sonst stehen uns hier Strecken in Hülle und Fülle zur Verfügung.

Also wer kommt mit ????????????????

==================
*Zusammenfassung*
_(eingefügt von Rabbit am 14.03.2003, 17:20 Uhr)_

*Wann:* Karfreitag, 18. April 2003

*Wo:* Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Penny-Markt Hasselfelde im Harz
Anfahrtsbeschreibung/Skizze

*Was:* Tour auf den BODETALTRAILS durch's Bodetal oder Alternatives

*Teilnehmerliste:*
_(aktualisiert von Rabbit am 16.04.2003, 22:43 Uhr)_

Rabbit
Pan
Harzbiker
Madbull
chubika
foxi
no brakes
Beppo
Bodo
Jörg (Offline)
STEF1
Thol
Kaiowana
onkel
Lupus
HAWKI
kukuxumusu
Harz-Man
Harz-Man sein Kumpel
feeelix (mit Ansage sicher etwas zu spät) 
*schlaffi* (Tourguide)
==================


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2003)

Da brauchst Du nicht lange fragen! 

Ich bin dabei! 

Gibt's denn schon verlässliche Wetterprognosen für Ostern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffi (10. März 2003)

@ Rabbit
Wetter wird goil ich bin ein Sonntagskind


----------



## Pan (11. März 2003)

...und (sicher!!) konditionsarm:

*ZWO*


----------



## Harzbiker (11. März 2003)

DREI 

.....mal sehen was mir diesmal einen Tag später aus dem Körper geschnippelt wird???? Beim letzten mal wars ja der Blinddarm.


harzbiker


----------



## madbull (11. März 2003)

4

Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## chubika (11. März 2003)

... quak, quak, quak, quak, quak.

Ciao
Euer "me too" Frosch
C.


----------



## foxi (11. März 2003)

evtl. the number funf

Wann genau, Karfreitagsrally ?


----------



## no brakes (11. März 2003)

einen oder mehrere Tage?

bekunde hiermit mein Interesse und muß mal sehen ob ich es zeitlich hin bekomme. Interesse und Lust sind auf jeden Fall riesig.


----------



## schlaffi (11. März 2003)

Treffpunkt  Freitag 10.00 Uhr 
 Na wo schon Penny - Markt Hasselfelde !!!!!!!

Und das Treffen geht solange Leute da sind .

Freitag und Sa. werde ich sicher mitfahren für den So. finden sich bestimmt andere Guides aus Hasselfelde , weil da meine Fam. auf ihr Recht drängt.
Aber Schotterflechte und CO werden
auch ein par hammer Touren auf Lager haben .


----------



## Beppo (13. März 2003)

7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodo (16. März 2003)

8+9

Joo,  bin dabei.
Jörg offline wohl auch


----------



## STEF1 (17. März 2003)

Bin auch dabei. 10 oder so.

Steffi


----------



## Thol (18. März 2003)

...müsste Numero 12 sein, und wenn nichts dazwischen kommt   ...

Grüsse aus LG
Olaf


----------



## schlaffi (18. März 2003)

Na dann ich freu mich auf Euch bis, dahin Schlaffi  
Was machen Lupus & Luxukulumus


----------



## Rabbit (19. März 2003)

Hier nun die grobe Anfahrtsbeschreibung inkl. kleiner Skizze:

A7 Abfahrt Goslar - Braunlage - Hasselfelde ( alles ausgeschildert ).
In Hasselfelde Richtung Blankenburg /Magdeburg 
bis auf der rechten Seite das ``willkommensschild`` Penny - Markt steht 
(Danke Ingo)







Bis denn!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (28. März 2003)

Schade, werde dieses Mal nicht dabei sein, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 

d.h., ich werde mit meinem neuen Bike in die Schweiz fahren und dort die Gegend etwas unsicher machen.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch,

bis dahin,

Gruss von

IGD

PS: Schlaffi, kannst Du Dich noch an meinen Sprung über die überflutete Wiese erinnern?!? Das war schon ziemlich "perfect".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffi (28. März 2003)

@ Iron - Gun - D 
Na klar kann ich mich an den Stunt erinnern .... hab auch ein Foto geschossen - zur richtigen Zeit aber nicht von der richtigen Stelle. Pan stand im Weg . Dafür ist er gut getroffen .
Von Dir sieht man nur das Rad Deines Biken, was eigentlich immer hinten sein sollte.


----------



## Kaiowana (30. März 2003)

Mahlzeit werte Herrschaften,
wollte nur kurz kundtun, dass ich auch mit dabei bin.

Gruß
Kaiowana


----------



## onkel (3. April 2003)

Nehmt ihr mich eventuell auch mit? 

Dann

13.!


----------



## Lupus (6. April 2003)

Schlaffi, wir haben ja noch was offen ! Insofern muss ich natürlich kommen. Und sonst auch  

Lupus


----------



## schlaffi (6. April 2003)

@ Lupus bring Dein Juchem mit ..... Ich hab auch aufgerüstet


----------



## HAWKI (6. April 2003)

Schlaffi

werde Euch helfen, die Osterhasen um Hasselfelde zu erschrecken   . Bin am Karfreitag auch dabei !


----------



## foxi (9. April 2003)

Hi all
@schlaffi: hui, aufgerüstet was ?  cfx100 das musss ich mir mal genauer anschaun  
@all: Kann mal jemand nen unwissenden bischen aufklären über die Tour auf was ich mich da einstellen muss ? (Streckenlänge hm)
Verläuft die Tour grösstenteils auf Trails, oder ist der Anteil an Forstautobahnen doch eher grösser ?


----------



## Beppo (9. April 2003)

Moin Moin, 
meine Schüssel ist sozusagen voll. Ich werde Steffi und Meik an Bord haben. 

Kai, Olaf und Harry , wie siehts bei Euch aus?

Gruß Beppo


----------



## Kaiowana (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Moin Moin,
> meine Schüssel ist sozusagen voll. Ich werde Steffi und Meik an Bord haben.
> 
> ...


Bei mir sieht's noch gut aus. Ich hätte da noch einen Platz frei.
Harry, willst Du, oder wer?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Rabbit (10. April 2003)

Moin Jungs,

danke für die Angebote, aber ich habe ein eigenes Auto 
Nein, ich werde mich bereits am Donnerstag hinter den Deister begeben wobei ich auf dem Weg dorthin noch einen Teilnehmer der diesjährigen "Big Six!" einsammeln werde.
Wir reisen dann am Freitag mit den Bikern aus dem Deisterraum an!

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (10. April 2003)

Moin moin,



> Bei mir sieht's noch gut aus. Ich hätte da noch einen Platz frei.
> Harry, willst Du, oder wer?
> 
> Gruß
> Kai



...bei mir auch  !
Kai wir sollten uns mal kurzschliessen  ...da lässt sich bestimmt was machen.

Gruss aus LG
Olaf


----------



## kukuxumusu (11. April 2003)

Moinsen,




also, ich hoffe das ich auch dabei sein werde. Gebe mein BESTES und sach dann noch genau an.

Schlaffi: Biste denn jetzt nu im Frühjahr n'bischen mit'm Rennrad gefahren ???


Wenn ich das recht sehe, wir das ja wieder sone Runde wie letztes Jahr als wir mit 19 Leutchen den Harz verunsichert haben...


Na denne dann. Ach übrigens: bin letztes Wochenende in Belgien die Flander-Rundfahrt für "Wielertoeristen" gefahren. Also, da is ja MTB fahren echt ne Weichei-Sportart gegen. Die haben da ein Kopfsteinpflaster das es einem die wEIchteile durchrüttelt...


Naja, also genug GEschichten.


Gruss


KUKUXUMUSU


----------



## Harzorzist (13. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Sind denn noch 2 Tikets für den Osterride zu haben?
Wenn wir es nicht verpennen, würden ich mein Kumpel am Freitag mit am Start stehen. 
Das Wetter entwickelt sich ja momentan sehr zum positiven. 
Grüsse Dirk


----------



## chubika (13. April 2003)

Freunde, Roemer, Landsleute,

wir (Schlaffi, Schotterflechte, Wolfgang und der Frosch) haben heute schonmal eine Steckenbesichtigung nebst kleiner Beraeumungen) vorgenommen.
 
Das wird nen geile Tour! Trails praesentierten sich in tollem Zustand.

Kleinere Streckendetails klamuesern wir auch noch aus.

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.

btw: Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist am Samstag auf dem Kyffhaeuser gern gesehen.


----------



## Rabbit (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chubika _
> *wir (Schlaffi, Schotterflechte, Wolfgang und der Frosch) haben heute schonmal eine Steckenbesichtigung nebst kleiner Beraeumungen) vorgenommen.
> 
> Das wird nen geile Tour! Trails praesentierten sich in tollem Zustand.*


Na, da möchte ich mich für die tolle Vorarbeit bei unseren Local-Bike-Guides doch schon mal recht herzlich bedanken! 
Aber: Gibt es denn schon irgend welche Infos darüber, womit wir übrigen Teilnehmer rechnen müssen?
Ich dachte da so z.B. wieviele kM in etwa und vielleicht auch einen Anhaltspunkt an die zu erwartenden Höhenmeter.
Das würde mich sehr entlasten, werde ich doch schon seit geraumer Zeit von den Locals aus dem Raum Hamburg diesbezüglich gelöchert 

Danke und bis Freitag (Sonnenmilch nicht vergessen) 
Harry


----------



## Badehose (14. April 2003)

... bin ich auch dabei! Das heisst, ich bin entweder pünktlich am Parkplatz in Hasselfelde - oder, ich komme nicht. Ihr braucht dann also nicht zu warten.

Muxukusuruku, ich bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht der Talfahrt über die Hellinge.

Leider kann ich auch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit für potentielle Nachzügler aus dem Raum HH anbieten, da ich Ostern im Harz verbleibe. 

Kennt jemand übrigens nette Rennrad-Touren. Wir sind in St. Andreasberg untergebracht und wollen Sa, So und Mo ein paar Kilometer abspulen. Vielleicht findet sich sogar ein Guide?

Gibt es nach der Ausfahrt noch ein gemeinsames Programm? Ich dachte da an kulinarische Gelüste ...


----------



## schlaffi (14. April 2003)

NOCH VIER TAGE
Wir sind wie Chubika schon geschrieben hat am So. einige Trails
abgefahren .Nach der anschließenden Besprechung beim   
sind wir leider zum schluss gekommen die Tour noch einmal gründlich zu ändern.

Grund eins:
Die Talsperrenmauer ist noch geperrt - also 20km Schotter bis zum ersten Trail  
Grund zwei :
ein Teil der Trails ist nur so übersäht von Bäumen (hat wohl einer RISENMIKARDO gespielt)
Grund drei & auch der Hauptgrund:
wir waren nach zwei Dritteln bei 62 Km und 1150 Hm -würde also bedeuten.....ca.90 Km &1700 Hm und das mit ca. 25 Leuten ?????
Da bräuchten wir sicher zwei Tage  


also --- alles neu  : Stemberghaus - Altenbrak - Totenrode  - Altenbrak  - Treseburg - BODETAL - Hexentanzplatz - Treseburg Friedrichsbrunn Hasselfelde .
Ich denk mal ca. 50  - 60 Km und 1000 Hm  .

Also ne lockere Fühjahrsrunde mit guten Trails.
Im Bodetal ist allerdings viel Rücksicht gegenüber den doch recht vielen Wanderern angesagt (es war schon mal für Radfahrer gesperrt ) ist aber laut Aussage vom Chef der Thaler Schwebebahnen wieder offen.

@ Badehose Abendveranstaltungen können wir sicher vor Ort abstimmen .... vieleicht kommen noch einige zum    oder so dazu . Und als unser RR. Guide ist sicher Chubika/Brockenkönig der richtige Mann . 

@ Alle die das WE bleiben . Am SA haben wir ne Kyffäusertour geplant .............. Ich kann versprechen die absolute Traumtour.

Bis dann Schlaffi


----------



## Kaiowana (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *
> Kai, Olaf und Harry , wie siehts bei Euch aus?
> 
> Gruß Beppo *



N'abend auch,
am Mittwoch werde ich wohl einen Deal bezüglich Fahrgemeinschaft mit Olaf klar machen. 
Harry ist meines Wissens schon einen Tag früher unterwegs in Richtung Hannover. Ich glaube von dort aus wird er erscheinen.

Bis dahin
Gruß
Kai


----------



## no brakes (14. April 2003)

An alle Einheimischen, 

wie siehts denn aus wenn ich schon Donnerstag abend anreise, gibt mir jemand Asyl? Habe Schlafsack, Isomatte und auch Zelt vorrätig. Würde mich auch mit einem stück Boden zufrieden geben.

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (15. April 2003)

@Badehose



Bring mal ne Karte vom Harz mit. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte am Freitag mitzufahren, zeige ich Dir die eine oder andere nette Strecke. Kannst Dich aber drauf einrichten das Ihr SAU VIEL VErkehr haben werdet. Wenn gutes Wetter ist sind alle Motorradfahrer Norddeutschlands im Harz unterwegs. Ich kann Dir versichern das das echt nervig ist 


Gruss

BERND


----------



## Northern lite (16. April 2003)

Hi,

ich meld mich auch mal an. Ich hoffe mal der Pennymarkt ist leicht zu finden.

Könnte mir einer der  Locals seine Handynummer per PM schicken?? Zwecks Lotzendienste.


----------



## feeelix (16. April 2003)

hallo leute!
fröhlich war ich als ich diesen oster-thread eben fand.   

weniger fröhlich bin ich, dass ihr nicht an ostern, sondern schon am karfreitag fahrt!   

habe ich doch richtig verstanden, dass es eine eintagstour ist am freitag, gell?

nun muss ich mal überlegen, vielleicht doch schon donnerstag abend nach braunschweig zu fahren. mir graut da bloß vor allerhand staus ...

gruß aus düsseldorf

feeelix

ps: kuxu! hättest mir doch mal bescheid geben können!!!


----------



## kukuxumusu (16. April 2003)

Hi Feeelix,


sieh ma zu das de Do-Abend schon in BS einrollst. Dann könnte ich jua evtl. mit Dir zusammen fahren. Ausserdem radeln wir dann endlich mal zusammen., Los, komm ran  


Gruss

BERND


----------



## no brakes (16. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich merke bin ich ja wohl der Exot und muss ganz allein fahren... 
Kann mir  mal jemand die beste Strecke aus  Richtung Dresden schildern.

Danke- schliesslich will ich pünktlich sein und mein Bett ist früh immer so schön warm!! Da zählt jede Minute!!


----------



## schlaffi (16. April 2003)

@ Alle die kommen ,nichtkommen ,zuspätkommen oder woanderstkommen  

meine Tel. Nr.01713663286..........................


Wir fahren sonst 10.00 Uhr los!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (16. April 2003)

fein. nummer wird gleich gespeichert. komme nämlich bestimmt ein bisschen zu spät. 

kannst mich also aber noch mit in die liste nehmen, wenn du willst!

freue mich!

gruß

feeelix


----------



## Rabbit (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *kannst mich also aber noch mit in die liste nehmen, wenn du willst!*


Doppelposting entfernt und, wenn hier einer in die Liste einträgt, dann bin ich das. Der schlaffe  kann das nämlich gar nicht mehr 

Bis Freitag,
Harry


----------



## feeelix (16. April 2003)

danke, oster-rabbit!



> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *... sieh ma zu das de Do-Abend schon in BS einrollst. Dann könnte ich jua evtl. mit Dir zusammen fahren. Ausserdem radeln wir dann endlich mal zusammen., Los, komm ran  ...*


kuxu, lass uns morgen am besten mal kurz telefonieren wegen eventueller gemeinsamer anfahrt nach hasselfelde (da war ich noch niiie!). mein wagen ist (noch) nicht für zwei bikes gerüstet. bliebe also nur deiner?

gruß

feeelix


----------



## kukuxumusu (17. April 2003)

Hi Feeeelix,



jau, dann ruf er mich doch heute Abend mal an. Bin sicher ab 20.30 erreichbar.


Nr. haste ja noch, oder ???



Gruss

Bernd


----------



## kukuxumusu (17. April 2003)

...hol schon mal den Wagen...

Nee, mal ernsthaft. Wie und wann rollt Ihr (Du) denn im Harz ein ??


Kommste über Braunscheig rein und wann ?? Fragen, Fragen, Fragen.

Kurz: Habt Ihr, Eure Durchlaucht HASE, noch eine MFG frei ?? Oder 2 ?? Zurück würde ich evtl. nicht fahren müssen da meine bessere HÄLFTE mich evtl. abholt und wir noch 1 Tag bleiben.



Gruss

BERND


----------



## Rabbit (17. April 2003)

Hallo Bernd,

ich fahre jetzt gleich schon nach Pohle (hinterm Deister) und hole unterwegs noch foxi ab.
Wir reisen dann morgen aus westlicher Richtung an und ich habe auch leider keinen Platz mehr frei.
BTW: Du kümmerst dich ja frühzeitig um die Anreiseformalitäten  

Bis Freitag dann,
Harry


----------



## Lupus (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schlaffi _
> @ Alle die das WE bleiben . Am SA haben wir ne Kyffäusertour geplant .............. Ich kann versprechen die absolute Traumtour.


Suppi ! Wollte ich immer schon mal hin. Bin bislang immer nur mal mit dem Moped durchgeballert. 

Was ist Sonntag ? Alpen ??

Bis morgen
Lupus


----------



## Lupus (17. April 2003)

Ach ja, ev. kommt noch No-Work-offline-Jörg mit. Wären dann also 22. 

Lupus


----------



## kukuxumusu (17. April 2003)

Hallo Herr Hase...

Jaja, ich weiss, ich bin früh dran, aber das Leben is wie es is 




Also, die Erren sehen sich dann am Freitag den Karigen

   

Naja, die Sonne scheint mir auf den Brägen...



Gruss

BERND


----------



## Wurzel (17. April 2003)

Moin Moin


Ich werde mich auch mal sehen lassen

schöne Grüsse aus der "schönen" Landeshauptstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no brakes (18. April 2003)

...da habe ich nun meine Stargabel samt dazugehörigem Bike und Fahrer sicher wieder nach Dresden gebracht. -Eintreffen DD um 20:00 Uhr-!!
Vielen Dank  für die geniale Tour! Da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen echt gelohnt. Hier in DD hats den ganzen Tag geregnet -da sag ich doch mal Schwein gehabt.


----------



## chubika (18. April 2003)

Hallo,

erstes kurzes Resueme:

Klasse Tour, tolle Leute!


Danke Schlaffi!

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## Thol (21. April 2003)

...da kann man sich einfach nur anschliessen  !!!
1a Tour, es hat viel Spass gemacht.
Danke an die Locals !!!
Grüsse aus LG
Olaf


----------



## Lupus (21. April 2003)

Hat Riesen Spaß gemacht !!!

Gruss an den Bikesportort Hasselfelde 

Lupus


----------



## Pan (21. April 2003)

Vielen Dank an alle die dabei waren - über 30 IBC-Biker walzen den Ostharz platt! Geile Show, tolle Leute, nix Streß und kaum Pannen!!! Nur son blöder Wind...

Special Thanks to Schlaffi, Schotterflechte, Wolfgang, Harzbiker and last but not least "The Frog", die sich abwechselnd aufopferungsvoll und uneigennützig um meinen kleinen "Eleven" gekümmert haben...ich war dazu leíder nicht mehr fähig...

So macht biken RICHTIG Spaß!!!!!!! 

ätt Schlaffi und Co.: Macht weiter so!!! Dann wird Karfreitag ne richtige IBC-Institution!!! Meine Zusage für Karfreitag 2004 habt ihr schon mal...

Bleibt mir nur noch ein dickes fettes 

*D A N K E !!!!!*


----------



## Kaiowana (22. April 2003)

Hallo auch,
sagt mal, auf der Karfreitagstour haben ja einige von Euch DigiCam-Besitzer einige Bilder gemacht. Könntet Ihr die bitte mal bei Gelegenheit ins Forum stellen? Das wäre glaube ich für alle die dabei gewesen sind sehr interressant.

Außerdem muß ich hier mal sagen, dass mir die Tour richtig gut gefallen hat. Vor allem der erste downhill-lastige Trail (der mit den Serpentinen an Anfang) ist ein echter Grund um in den Harz zu ziehen.

Leute, sSolche Aktionen müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.
Ich freu mich schon auf's Trailfestival!  

Vielen Dank an die Guides!

Viele grüße
Kaiowana


----------



## behelmter Alb (22. April 2003)

Viele Grüße an alle Teilnehmer dieser abwechslungsreichen Runde.
Das Bodetal ist immer ein Genuß, aber auch der Hin- und der Rückweg hatten es in sich. Schade nur, daß uns zum Schluß die Zeit knapp wurde und wir die letzten Kilometer ganz schön drücken mußten.
Trotzdem unser Fazit: Es hat sich gelohnt. 

Wurzel + Lenin + der behelmte Alb


----------



## feeelix (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von behelmter Alb _
> *... und wir die letzten Kilometer ganz schön drücken mußten. ... *


ah jetzt ja! da bin ich ja beruhigt! meine kondition war gar nicht so schlecht, sondern es wurde gedrückt! puh! 

mir hatte es auch super gefallen! vor allem das felsige, anspruchsvolle bodetal, wie aber auch die schönen engen zick-zack-runterberge!

und auf bilder irgendwo bin ich auch ganz gespannt! war ja doch der eine oder andere papparazzi an der strecke!

in vier wochen bin ich ja wieder im harz! werde wohl noch ein bisschen trainieren bis dahin!

gruß und dank für die orga vom braunschweiger aus düsseldorf

feeelix


----------

